# Industry News: Panasonic Announces The LUMIX DMC-ZS200 Travel Zoom Camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 13, 2018)

```
<em>Powerful 15x Optical Zoom with 1-in. 20.1-MP High Sensitivity MOS Sensor for 4K Video/ 4K PHOTO Capability</em></p>
<p><strong>Newark, NJ (February 13, 2018) –</strong>Panasonic is proud to introduce the LUMIX DMC-ZS200, the new flagship camera of the popular Travel Zoom series. The compact LUMIX ZS200 comes with a 24mm ultra-wide angle LEICA DC VARIO-ELMAR lens and enhanced 15x optical zoom (35mm camera equivalent: 24-360mm). The camera also includes 5-Axis HYBRID Optical Image Stabilizer Plus<span class="green">*¹</span> to suppress hand-shake in both photo and video recording. For added creativity the LUMIX ZS200 integrates a new L.Monochrome mode in Photo Style for monochrome images with rich B/W film gradation.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The camera’s 1-inch MOS sensor produces high-quality images with stunning details. The combination of a High Sensitivity MOS Sensor and Venus Engine delivers up to ISO 12,800 for high sensitivity quality beyond the reach of most other digital compacts. And an upgraded Live View Finder (LVF) integrates a new 0.21-in. 2,330K-dot equivalent LVF to provide a high magnification ratio of approx. 1.45x/0.53x (35mm camera equivalent). Both LVF and a 3-in. touchscreen display provide approx. 100% field of view. The LUMIX ZS200 boasts exceptional optical performance with stunning clarity with minimum distortion and flare. This new lens system also enables stunning close-up shots with its 3cm macro capability.</p>
<p>With the LUMIX ZS200, 4K video recording is every bit as stunning with high-resolution QFHD 4K video in 3840×2160 at 30p or 24p in MP4. And 4K PHOTO lets LUMIX ZS200 users capture memorable moments by extracting single frames from 4K burst files shot at 30 fps to save as 8-megapixel equivalent images. Auto Marking and Sequence Composition, included in addition to Post Focus and Focus Stacking, make 4K PHOTO even easier to use.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-3 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-3 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-3 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-3 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-3' class='gallery galleryid-33631 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/3091979122.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/3091979122-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/3091979122-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/3091979122-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/5813849640.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/5813849640-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/5813849640-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/5813849640-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/6933479809.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/6933479809-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/6933479809-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/6933479809-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/0311473652.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/0311473652-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/0311473652-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/0311473652-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p>A Contrast AF System features DFD (Depth From Defocus) technology<span class="green">*²</span> and excels in both speed and accuracy for ultra-fast auto focusing in approx. 0.1 sec<span class="green">*³</span>. The LUMIX ZS200 includes Bluetooth and Wi-Fi® connectivity for a more flexible shooting experience and instant image sharing. Compatibility with Bluetooth 4.2 (Bluetooth Low Energy) enables a consistent connection with a smartphone or tablet with minimum power consumption.</p>
<p>The independent dials and Control Ring located on the lens barrel provide an intuitive way to capture creative vision. Smoother control of exposure and zoom allows users to concentrate on framing the perfect picture and press the shutter at the perfect moment. It also provides easier access to frequently-used settings such as aperture, shutter speed, focus, filter effect and scene mode. For even more precise control over focusing, the LUMIX ZS200 also boasts a Focus Peaking function that shows the peak of focus in manual focus mode to ensure users know exactly where the focus is.</p>
<p>The LUMIX ZS200 will be available in stores on March 20, 2018. Suggested retail price is $799.99. Available in Black and Silver.</p>
<p><strong>Additional features</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Bluetooth 4.2 and Wi-Fi 2.4GHz (IEEE802.11b/g/n)</li>
<li>The LUMIX ZS200 integrates Bluetooth and Wi-Fi® connectivity to offer a more flexible shooting experience and instant image sharing with easy operation. Once the camera is connected to a smartphone or tablet installed with the Panasonic Image App for iOS / Android, users can shoot, browse and share images remotely. They can also choose the quality of images to transfer using the Image App. Compatibility with Bluetooth 4.2 (called BLE: Bluetooth Low Energy) enables a constant connection with a smartphone/tablet with minimum power consumption. This activates the camera by simply using a smartphone/tablet or to automatically add GPS geotags on the photos.</li>
<li>Long battery life and AC/USB Power Charging

Thanks to a newly adopted eco30fps mode, the LUMIX ZS200 provides long battery life for approx. 370 pictures (when using a rear monitor) per charge. The battery is recharged via AC or USB according to user convenience.</li>
<li>Exposure / WB / Focus / Aperture Bracket</li>
<li>Focus Bracket and Aperture Bracket are new additions to the conventional Exposure Bracket and WB Bracket to let users choose their best shots later. In Focus Bracket, a maximum 999 images can be shot with different focus points.</li>
<li>The Aperture Bracket enables multiple shots with different depths of field.</li>
<li>In-Camera RAW Data Development</li>
<li>The LUMIX ZS200 can shoot images in RAW and develop them in-camera.</li>
<li>LEICA is a registered trademark of Leica Microsystems IR GmbH. • LEICA DC VARIO-ELMAR lenses are manufactured using measurement instruments and quality assurance systems certified by Leica Camera AG according to the company’s quality standards.

“AVCHD Progressive”, “AVCHD”, the “AVCHD Progressive” Logo and the “AVCHD” Logo are trademarks of Panasonic Corporation and Sony Corporation.</li>
<li>Manufactured under license from Dolby Laboratories. Dolby and the double-D symbol are trademarks of Dolby Laboratories.</li>
<li>All other company and product names are trademarks of their respective corporations.</li>
<li>The LUMIX ZS200 is compatible with both SD/SDHC/SDXC Memory Cards. Use SDHC/SDXC Memory Cards on compatible devices only. SDHC/SDXC Memory Cards cannot be used with devices compatible only with SD Memory Cards. (Before using an SDHC/SDXC Memory Card in another device, read the operating instructions for that device.)

• Some accessories are not available in some countries.

• Design and specifications are subject to change without notice.</li>
</ul>
<p><span class="green">*¹ 5-axis compensation works in video recording except for 4K video recording. </span>

<span class="green">*² Works for still image recording. </span>

<span class="green">*³ Based on the CIPA standard.</span></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## okaro (Feb 14, 2018)

That zoom is huge. This shows that the trend is towards a larger sensor even on longer zoom cameras. Canon totally lacks anything like this.


----------

